# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  ارجو المساعده سريعا من الدكتوره شيماء

## نيفين n

*ارجو رفع بعض الكتب والمراجه الالكترونيه لموضوع
شفويه الاجراءات في التحقيق النهائي لاجراءات المحاكمه في قانون الاجراءات الجنائيه 
في اسرع وقت ممكن للاهميه القصوي 
*
*ولسعادتكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*هل بحثتى فى  هذا الموضوع الخاص بالكتب الالكترونية القانونية :_
http://www.shaimaaatalla.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5242
حاولى البحث هنا أولا علك تجدين ما تبحثين عنه ..وان لم تجدى سنحاول توفير مبتغاكى فى القريب العاجل ...*

----------


## نيفين n

للاسف لم اجد فارجو رفع الكتب الالكترونيه الخاصه *بشفويه المرافعه* 

*ولسعادتكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*يمكنك البحث عن معلومات فى هذا الموقع :
جورسبيديا*

----------


## نيفين n

للاسف بحثت لكني لم اجد مراجع عن  شفويه المرافعه  فارجو منكم رفع بعض الكتب والمراجع الخاصه بهذا الموضوع في اسرع وقت
*ولسعادتكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*القى نظرة على هذه المواقع:-

http://www.shaimaaatalla.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3538
http://www.syrianlaw.net/criminalfiles/1C.pdf
http://www.startimes.com/f.aspx?t=27965690
http://ahmadbarak.com/ArticleView.aspx?ArticleId=24
http://lawvoice.wordpress.com/catego...6%D9%8A%D8%A9/
http://sabra.ba7r.org/t10867-topic
http://www.ac.ly/vb/showthread.php?t=932
http://jazayr.com/dz/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=9
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وجدت هذه الأبحاث ربما تكون عون لكى ايضا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*تابع الأبحاث :__________*

----------


## أحمد عزت المنشاوي

بحث في شفوية المرافعة جيد واظنه يفي بالغرض ، ومجهود طيب من الاستاذ هيثم

----------


## نيفين n

شكرا كثيرا علي تلك الابحاث ولكن هذه الابحاث تتكلم عن المرافعه بوجه عام لكني اريد شفويه المرافعه وهي جزء من المرافعه لذلك ارجو وجود ابحاث عن الشفويه 
وارجو رفع البحث (ملخص البث )الذي رفعه الاستاذ هيثم كاملا للافاده منه 
*ولسعادتكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان*

----------


## أحمد عزت المنشاوي

--- 1 ---
     الأصل في الأحكام الجنائية أن تبنى على المرافعة التي تحصل أمام نفس القاضي الذي أصدر الحكم وعلى التحقيق الشفوي الذي أجراه بنفسه, إذ أساس المحاكمة الجنائية هي حرية القاضي في تكوين عقيدته من التحقيق الشفوي الذي يجريه بنفسه ويسمع فيه الشهود ما دام سماعهم ممكنا, محصلا هذه العقيدة من الثقة التي توحي بها أقوال الشاهد أو لا توحي, ومن التأثير الذي تحدثه هذه الأقوال في نفسه , وهو ينصت إليها مما ينبني عليه أن المحكمة التي فصلت في الدعوى أن تسمع الشهادة من الشاهد نفسه ما دام سماعه ممكنا ولم يتنازل المتهم أو المدافع عنه عن ذلك صراحة أو ضمنا, لأن التفرس في حالة الشاهد النفسية وقت أداء الشهادة ومراوغاته أو اضطرابه وغير ذلك, مما يعين القاضي على تقدير أقواله حق قدرها, ولا يجوز للمحكمة الافتئات على هذا الأصل المقرر بالمادة 289 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية , والذي افترضه الشارع في قواعد المحاكمة لأية علة مهما كانت , إلا إذا تعذر سماع الشاهد لأي سبب من الأسباب, أو قبل المتهم أو المدافع عنه ذلك صراحة أو ضمنا.

--- 2 ---
     من المقرر أن مصادرة الدفاع فيما تمسك به من طلب مناقشة المجني عليها يهدر المعنى الذي قصده الشارع إلى تحققه من المادة سالفة الذكر, لأن حق الدفاع في سماع الشاهد لا يتعلق بما أبداه في  التحقيقات بما يطابق أو يخالف غيره من الشهود بل بما يبديه في جلسة المحاكمة ويسع الدفاع مناقشته إظهارا لوجه الحقيقة, ولا يؤثر في ذلك أن تكون المحكمة قد أسقطت في حكمها من عناصر الإثبات شهادة المجني عليها التي تمسك الدفاع بسماعها ولم تعول عليها في إدانة الطاعن لاحتمال أن تجئ الشاهد التي تسمعها ويباح للدفاع مناقشتها, بما يقنعها بغير ما اقتنعت به من الأدلة الأخرى التي عولت عليها. فضلا عن أن الدفاع لا يستطيع أن يتنبأ سلفا بما قد يدور في وجدان قاضيه عندما يخلو إلى مداولته, لأن حق الدفاع سابق في وجوده وترتيبه وأثره على مداولة القاضي وحكمه, ولأن وجدان القاضي قد يتأثر بما يبدو له أنه أطرحه عند الموازنة بين الأدلة إثباتا ونفيا. لما كان ذلك, وكان المدافع عن الطاعن قد طلب سماع ومناقشة المجني عليها, ورفضت المحكمة هذا الطلب قولا إن المحكمة لم تعول عليها, فإنها تكون قد أخلت بمبدأ شفوية المرافعة وجاء حكمها مشوبا بالإخلال بحق الدفاع. بما يوجب نقضه.


[الطعن رقم 23107 -  لسنــة 67 ق  -  تاريخ الجلسة 14 / 12 / 1999 -  مكتب فني 50 -  رقم الجزء  1 -  رقم الصفحة 680 -  تم قبول هذا الطعن]

----------


## أحمد عزت المنشاوي

ضرائب
------------------------
--- 1 ---
     من المبادئ الأصولية في النظام القضائي أن المرافعة قد تكون شفوية أو كتابية ومن ثم كان علي محكمة الموضوع أن تجيب كل طلب أو دفع أو وجه دفاع يدلي به لديها بطريق الجزم سواء أبداه الخصم بمحضر الجلسة أو ذكره بمذكرة كتابية قدمها إليها متي كان من شأنه تغيير وجه الرأي في الدعوي ، لما كان ذلك وكان الثابت في الدعوي أن الطاعنة قدمت لمحكمة أول درجة بجلسة 12/1/1987 - المحددة لاعلانها بصحيفة تجديد الدعوي من الشطب - مذكرة تمسكت فيها قبل التكلم في الموضوع باعتبار الدعوي كأن لم تكن لعدم تجديدها في الميعاد ، وإذ حجزت المحكمة الدعوي للحكم لجلسة 26/1/1991 قدم المطعون ضده طلبا بفتح باب المرافعة رد فيه علي هذا الدفع مما يعني طرحه فعلا علي محكمة الموضوع بما كان يجب عليها بحثه وتمحيصه وإذ خلص الحكم المطعون فيه إلي عدم تمسك الطاعنة بالدفع فإنه يكون قد خالف الثابت بالأوراق مما حجبه عن الرد عليه مما يشوبه بالقصور في التسبيب .


[الطعن رقم 3329 -  لسنــة 59 ق  -  تاريخ الجلسة 20 / 11 / 1997]

----------


## أحمد عزت المنشاوي

ن القانون أوجب سماع ما يبديه المتهم من أوجه الدفاع وطلبات التحقيق المنتجة وإجابته أو الرد عليه ولم يتجه مراده حين رسم الطريق الذي يتبعه المتهم في إعلان الشهود الذين يرى مصلحة في سماعهم أمام محكمة الجنايات إلى الإخلال بالأسس الجوهرية للمحاكمة الجنائية التي تقوم أساساً على شفوية المرافعة ضماناً للمتهم الذي تحاكمه لا إلى الافتئات على حقه في الدفاع ومن ثم لا تجوز إذا كان موضوع الشهادة متعلقاً بالواقعة أو منتجاً فيها أن ترفض المحكمة سماع شهود النفي إلا إذا رأت أن الغرض من طلب سماعهم هو المطل والنكاية.

--- 5 ---
     لما كانت المحكمة إذ رفضت سماع الشاهدين المذكورين اللذين لم يعلنهما الطاعن وفقاً للمادة 214 مكرراً من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد خاضت في الموضوع المراد الاستشهاد بهما عليه وعللت رفض الطلب بما قالته من أن الضابط نفى صلة القرابة بين زوجته والشاهد ...... ولم يتدخل في الخلاف بين الطاعن وهذا الشاهد ولعدم اطمئنان المحكمة إلى ما قرره شاهدي نفي الطاعن اللذين استمعت إليهما المحكمة وعدم إعلان هذين الشاهدين ولا ترى ضرورة لسماع شهود آخرين، فإن المحكمة في هذه الحالة إنما تبني حكمها على افتراضات تفرضها وقد يكون الواقع على غير ما افترضت فيدلي الشهود بشهادتهم أمامها بالجلسة بأقوال من شأنها أن تغير النظر الذي بدا لها قبل أن تسمعهم، كما أن تقدير المحكمة لشهادة الشاهد لا يقتصر على الحكم على أقواله المجردة بل وعلى المناقشات التي تدور حول شهادته عند الإدلاء بها وكيفية أداء الشهادة.

--- 6 ---
     إن حق الدفاع في سماع الشاهد لا يتعلق بما أبداه في التحقيقات الأولية بما يطابق أو يخالف غيره من الشهود بل بما يبديه في جلسة المحاكمة ويسع الدفاع مناقشته إظهاراً للحقيقة إن القانون يوجب سماع الشاهد أولاً وبعدئذ يحق للمحكمة أن تبدي ما تراه في شهادته وذلك لاحتمال أن تجئ هذه الشهادة التي تسمعها ويتاح للدفاع مناقشتها بما يقنعها بحقيقة قد يتغير بها وجه الرأي في الدعوى، فإن رفض المحكمة طلب سماع هذين الشاهدين يكون لغير العلة التي خولها القانون هذا الحق من أجلها وهو قضاء مسبق منها على أدلة لم تطرح عليها فإن حكمها يكون مشوباً بالإخلال بحق الدفاع.


[الطعن رقم 10228 -  لسنــة 60 ق  -  تاريخ الجلسة 03 / 12 / 1991 -  مكتب فني 42 -  رقم الجزء  2 -  رقم الصفحة 1277 -  تم قبول هذا الطعن]

----------


## نيفين n

شكرا علي المساعده وارجو ان وجد اشياء اخري يتم رفعها 
لاني احتاج الي الكثير من المراجع
*ولسعادتكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان*

----------


## نيفين n

وارجو رفع البحث (ملخص البث )الذي رفعه الاستاذ هيثم كاملا للافاده منه 
*ولسعادتكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان*

----------

